# looking at buying a used 824, what should i look out for



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

im looking at this toro 824, does any1 know model year and if its a good year to buy. i have a 4car asphalt double driveway w/sidewalk
what problem areas should i be looking at, fyi im a shade tree mechanic and live 30min north of toronto
their asking $300 canadian pesos

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/m...wer/1234049508


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i'm a toro lover ,but $300.00 CA $'s would make me pass price wise on a machine that looks like a late 70's early 80's model, maybe 93 ps will have a better idea of when toro stopped painting the engines red like the rest of the machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Without chains, those tires will not provide much traction.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Toros but I do agree with 87 powershift, this machine does look like a late 70s or early 80s model. Being in the states, $300 for this machine, way too much money because of the age. $250 in the states would be the max for this machine and I probably like to get it for $200 or $150. Even for $150 you don't know how much work this machine needs. It could use easily $50 to $200 worth of parts not including the labor.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Might be late 1980's at the newest. price seems a bit high, but not sure how it compares to the Canadian market.

It would be quite a capable machine.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

the canadian market sux big, new snow machines retail almost or over 30% higher then states, plus tax 13%.
people are posting prices based on new and toro has a good rep up here in canada. the most i would pay is 200-220, 180 would be nice but dont think he will take it but i need to rent a truck for about 2 hrs for delivery


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

theres also a 524 for sale for $200 but i think i would want/need the 8hp engine
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-ot...2-stage-electrical-start-up-24-5hp/1252176590


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats an early 80s to mid 80s model toro changed the dashboard in the 90s. at that age its probably about due for valve work impeller bushing axle bushings and belts and the shifters get out of adjustment on those so it may need that done as well. imo its a 100 dollar machine


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

43128 said:


> thats an early 80s to mid 80s model toro changed the dashboard in the 90s. at that age its probably about due for valve work impeller bushing axle bushings and belts and the shifters get out of adjustment on those so it may need that done as well. imo its a 100 dollar machine


agreed, im cheap and where i live u cant even get a free non working snow blower, people are asking, firm i might add, $200-$400 for old(20+ yrs) working blowers, when i mean working i mean working at the moment w/no history of maintance. in canada we get hosed for new stuff so the used market reflects the pricing. people listing machines at ~$150 are sold as is and barely functioning.
im just waiting for someone how just wants to unload his machine because hes moving and just want to get rid of it, 2 months of searching and no luck as of yet, plus i need to rent truck to haul it


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

expand your choice of brands vinny. you could pick up an ariens snowtek , new, for a a few bills more than sellers are asking for 20 year old machines, home depot etc will deliver ,usually, for free.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

8hp is perfect for that old school 24" toro. 5hp is too small. 

I'll tell you one thing, it's in super condition...it looks like it was well cared for.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> expand your choice of brands vinny. you could pick up an ariens snowtek , new, for a a few bills more than sellers are asking for 20 year old machines, home depot etc will deliver ,usually, for free.


i offered him 170 he said no as he refused a 250 offer, i also need to rent a truck to pick it up, im looking at someone who just wants to get rid of theirs and not 40yrs old
im my area gta, cheapest 2 stage is about $1000 including tax, these are the lowest end of the blowers meaning cheaply made and or 100% chinese.
home depots cheapest PowerSmart 22-inch 212cc 2-Stage Manual Start Gas Snow Thrower $700
there are small independant dealers selling under powered chinese no name snow blowers, no delivery/crap warranty ~ $500-600


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

classiccat said:


> 8hp is perfect for that old school 24" toro. 5hp is too small.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, it's in super condition...it looks like it was well cared for.


agreed but hes not moving on price and id have to rent a truck


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

how could you refuse a 250 dollar offer on that machine? thats a great price for what that machine is


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

43128 said:


> how could you refuse a 250 dollar offer on that machine? thats a great price for what that machine is


i cant understanjd what people r thinking, at this rate im sticking to the really old school method, my shovel


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

a new toro powermax runs about a grand plus tax in your general area.......could be a better deal than an unknown money pit ? most likely dealer delivery, and dealer support for sure.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> a new toro powermax runs about a grand plus tax in your general area.......could be a better deal than an unknown money pit ? most likely dealer delivery, and dealer support for sure.


for toro more like $1200 +13%=$1356 @homedepot SnowMaster 724 ZXR https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....r-with-24-inch-clearing-width.1000848538.html

SnowMaster 824 QXE $1,498.00 +tx
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....r-with-24-inch-clearing-width.1000848540.html
and these are single stage pricing

i would pay 200ish max for that used toro if in good shape, but he turned down 250 from someone else,


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Toro Power Max 724OE Two-Stage Snow Electric Start Snowthrower, Toronto, Ontario | Kooy Brothers


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> Toro Power Max 724OE Two-Stage Snow Electric Start Snowthrower, Toronto, Ontario | Kooy Brothers


if i had $1200ish budget for a snowblower i wouldnt of been looking at kijiji, there are cheaper new options but im tight on cash and hence trying to find a good deal on a used one but needed info on this particular toro model

yes im cheap but im handy


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my apologies for adding an educated thought when it comes to " buy n sell site" purchases. a "good" deal for a snowblower is a rarity in November in Canada.......lawnmowers at this time of year are a different story. jmo


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> my apologies for adding an educated thought when it comes to " buy n sell site" purchases. a "good" deal for a snowblower is a rarity in November in Canada.......lawnmowers at this time of year are a different story. jmo


i actually started in the summer, prices and availability haven't changed much in the used snowblower section, scratch that, availability/more snowblowers has actually increased as winter getting closer


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

This machine has been on Kijiji since last winter. Originally listed at $250.The seller was willing to take $150 back in April I think it was. He also mentioned something about a new ignition coil having recently been installed remedying the not-starting issue. In the end I didn't pull the trigger on the deal - already too many projects. 

Unfortunately, $300 for an 824 of that vintage is not out of whack in this market when considering its condition. In Nov. of 2015 I sold a ‘79 completed 824 project (parts, paint, etc) for $400 (on Kijiji, to a guy from Bolton no less). 

But just as I did on that project machine, be prepared to perform most if not all of the repairs outlined by 43128. The impeller bushing (spherical type) can be a bit of a pain to replace. Especially if the pulley is seized onto the impeller shaft. A lot of PB blaster over a few days/weeks should free it up. Thankfully mine wasn’t seized. Donyboy73 has a 4 part Youtube vid on this specific repair. 






These are extremely robust snow machines as many on this forum will attest. Somebody’s gonna eventually get it for $250 and invest the time and +/- $100 in parts. It might actually be worth it, all things considered in this market. Providing the old Tecumseh holds up of course.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

around here non running ones go for about 50. **** theres even a late 70s/early 80s toro 826 for 40 bucks on cl


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's another... $300

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...24/1309739170?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that ones even older has the older style muffler


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-snowblower/6373251823.html

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/snow-blowers/6367096436.html(he said he would sell just the toro for 40)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snowblower/6364166750.html

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowblower-toro-extra-heavy/6314797944.html(i spoke to this guy said he would do 35)

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-824-powershift/6329489899.html (this is a much nicer newer machine for the same money your looking to spend)

this is average pricing for older machines in my area


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

if i were the OP i'd be in a truck with a pocket full of USD bills and heading about 4 hours south towards 43128's home . doubt he will find a machine in canada as easy as in the states within his budget 
OP if offered a good deal on financing a new machine could you swing it? new machine,good warranty


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i love my country, canada, but we get hosed on stuff we want to buy. car part prices here are a crime compared to the states, i usually price out car parts on rockauto and most of the it comes out way cheaper to buy from them even w/shipping and taxes in.
im a cheap sonofagun so buying new and/or financing a non essential tool like a snowblower does not compute in my brain since a shovel will always do what its intended for, and prices here in canada are way over the prices i see from the states.

found some fixer uppers, mtd, for 40ish bucks, or i'll low ball the 524 toro the guy has rebuilt/maintained and he might even deliver it for a price even though i was looking for a 8hp machine

TORO 524 https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1252176590&requestSource=b

mtd https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1310840483&requestSource=b


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Whats the deal with the sheet metal in the chute on the MTD LOL I would stay away from that one, Looks rather beat up.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Whats the deal with the sheet metal in the chute on the MTD LOL I would stay away from that one, Looks rather beat up.


yup, and the side wall seems bent, i thought he was closer to my work but hes too far for me to even check it out and even further to my house, his email response was vague on what was working to see if it was worth fixing


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

well i found one for $100, he was asking $250. not a toro but a 10/28 craftsman, it looks to be well kept for its age and for the price i cant go wrong, going tomorrow to check it out, and to save money on renting a truck im going to take it apart and fit in my car one way or another


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

beats a back and shovel till you can get what you want, is that a set of chains lying on the impeller housing? going to need them with those tires


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> beats a back and shovel till you can get what you want, is that a set of chains lying on the impeller housing? going to need them with those tires


im a cheap frugal sob, this one will do me fine, yup they look like chains , if not ill screw in some hex screws into treads if traction is needed on my flatish driveway


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

k, i bought it for $40
didnt start because shutoff valve was full of black gunk, totally plugged internally, it was the old style complete metal body shutoff.
quick carb clean and now it will start, runs on choke but not w/choke off or lopes while engine is running, need to let carb sit in cleaner overnight. and clean it better and/or buy rebuilt carb kit or by chinese complete new unit ~$15, but that would take too long to deliver

model number c950-52810-8 is only for canadian sears, sears.com doesnt list it, what would be equivalent to track down a parts list

question, belt #313847 states its 17/32 x 40-5/8 , cant i just use 1/2" by 40 or 41"


----------

